# Pecan smoked Almonds



## irishteabear (Jun 27, 2009)

Decided it was time for more smoked almonds. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Also decided it was time for the kids to learn how to use the Bradley. It's easy enough for them both to use. 

Took 6 cups boiling water and 2 cups kosher salt. Put in big mixing bowl and stirred until cool enough to not burn my finger when I stuck it in the water. Dumped 3 lbs of raw almonds in, stirred, and put a dinner plate on top with a weight to keep the almonds submerged. Let set for a couple of hours. Line the racks with foil and poke holes in it to let the smoke through. Drain the almonds, put on the racks. 
 They decided they wanted to use pecan so that's what is smoking. Temp is 230, should be ready in about 2 or 3 hrs. Will rotate the trays every hour for even cooking. Also threw in some Johnsonville Turkey Sausages, had a spare rack. Something easy for them to learn how to cook also.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 27, 2009)

I bet they are going to be good.  Nice the kids are learning also..


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 27, 2009)

Pecan in Pa? Hmmmmm I want some.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 27, 2009)

Sorry, Dan.  The Bradley uses biskettes, not wood chunks.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 27, 2009)

The almonds turned out very good.  Nice light smoke flavor, crunchy, not real salty.  I'd say Perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Guess who's taking over the almond duty? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Tommy is on the left, Matt is on the right.


----------



## smokingd (Jun 27, 2009)

Some good looking almonds Dawn kids are cute too. Let us know taste??


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice job men. Just don't show up your mom when it comes to smokin.


----------



## ellymae (Jun 28, 2009)

Good looking nuts and kids - good job getting them started early on cooking.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 28, 2009)

Very cool and they did a great job


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 28, 2009)

The nuts look great. Dawn you never quit amasing me on all you smoke. Oh yea tell the boys they did just fine also.


----------



## cman95 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Dawn, I think even I can do that!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The boys did good.


----------



## mikey (Jun 28, 2009)

It looks like the kids did a fine job on those almonds
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What's next for them?


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 29, 2009)

Matt wants to do more smoking, but hasn't said what he wants to do next.  Tommy is not interested in doing any more smoking or cooking for that matter.


----------

